# Software update 20.6.1 Priority update page open



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Priority update page for 20.6.1 is up.

https://www.tivo.com/priority/

According to Dave Zatz, it will enable out of home streaming on the Bolt.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2016-04/tivo-bolt-ooh-streaming/


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just added my Roamio Pro and mini. Strange thing was it said 20.6.1 when I was adding the boxes and when I hit submit it said:

Thank you! Your TiVo box has been added to the priority update list. Your box will be in one of the first groups to be updated when the software update (20.5.9) is ready.

Different software number.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> Just added my Roamio Pro and mini. Strange thing was it said 20.6.1 when I was adding the boxes and when I hit submit it said: Thank you! Your TiVo box has been added to the priority update list. Your box will be in one of the first groups to be updated when the software update (20.5.9) is ready. Different software number.


Same.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dave13077 said:


> Just added my Roamio Pro and mini. Strange thing was it said 20.6.1 when I was adding the boxes and when I hit submit it said:
> 
> Thank you! Your TiVo box has been added to the priority update list. Your box will be in one of the first groups to be updated when the software update (20.5.9) is ready.
> 
> Different software number.


Most likely they just didn't update the thank you page yet. 20.5.9 has already rolled out.


----------



## Jerky (Apr 8, 2016)

On the priority page, it does not show TiVo Bolt as a device that is getting updated.

Is there anything to that?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Jerky said:


> On the priority page, it does not show TiVo Bolt as a device that is getting updated.
> 
> Is there anything to that?


They probably are updating the Bolt, but because there are so many fewer Bolts in the field, they don't feel the need to do a priority list. This has been the case with many other updates (same thing also happened when Roamio was new).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jerky said:


> On the priority page, it does not show TiVo Bolt as a device that is getting updated.
> 
> Is there anything to that?


I doubt it. TiVo is notorious for not updating the priority page version number, as stated above. I assume TiVo just hasn't gotten around to updating the priority page language to include "Bolt".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gonzotek said:


> They probably are updating the Bolt, but because there are so many fewer Bolts in the field, they don't feel the need to do a priority list. This has been the case with many other updates (same thing also happened when Roamio was new).


Just another TiVo sloppy moment. It took my bolt when I submitted and as they are supposedly adding OOH streaming to the bolt, I'm sure it will be in the priority list.


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

How long does it usually take for these priority updates to roll out?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JoE 15 said:


> How long does it usually take for these priority updates to roll out?


Usually within one or two weeks.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

As of now, still no reports of 20.6.1 in the wild that I found. Dying to find out how usable Bolt OOH streaming might be.


----------



## n0xlf (Oct 25, 2015)

Just got the update and no OOH streaming from Comcast at least...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

n0xlf said:


> Just got the update and no OOH streaming from Comcast at least...


It could also require a mobile app update and/or be turned on at a later date.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Last I heard, they were still targeting this release. Not sure if it requires them flip something on the server side or an app update to enable -- either of those they could wait until 20.6.1 is deployed to everyone.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone object to starting a new thread?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Too late.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Got the download. May be the reboot but feels a bit smoother. 

No OOH for Bolt yet. I doubt it is an app update since it already works for other devices but it may need one just to be told bolts are A-OK.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> No OOH for Bolt yet. I doubt it is an app update since it already works for other devices but it may need one just to be told bolts are A-OK.


My Bolt hasn't opened up any ports on my router, tho, and UPnP is working. Another device on my network opened up ports.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sluciani said:


> My Bolt hasn't opened up any ports on my router, tho, and UPnP is working. Another device on my network opened up ports.


I haven't looked at that. I did search for anything on the bolt itself that allowed network access.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I haven't looked at that. I did search for anything on the bolt itself that allowed network access.


Great minds think alike.  Couldn't find anything on the Bolt itself either.

It looks like it gets set-up via the mobile client. Kinda makes sense, IMO, because there would be no reason to poke a hole in your firewall if you weren't going to use a mobile client OOH.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sluciani said:


> Great minds think alike.  Couldn't find anything on the Bolt itself either. It looks like it gets set-up via the mobile client. Kinda makes sense, IMO, because there would be no reason to poke a hole in your firewall if you weren't going to use a mobile client OOH.


 Fios OOH works from the phone app enabling the OOH. I didn't do anything on the home side or firewall. But you have to do it in your LAN first.


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Fios OOH works from the phone app enabling the OOH. I didn't do anything on the home side or firewall. But you have to do it in your LAN first.


Hopefully you're hunch is is right. That the app may need an update to get the Bolt OOH ball rolling.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Does premium sideloading work on the Bolt now?


----------



## nlrich (Aug 7, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Fios OOH works from the phone app enabling the OOH. I didn't do anything on the home side or firewall. But you have to do it in your LAN first.


What type of phone are you testing from?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nlrich said:


> What type of phone are you testing from?


iPhone


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

davezatz said:


> Last I heard, they were still targeting this release. Not sure if it requires them flip something on the server side or an app update to enable -- either of those they could wait until 20.6.1 is deployed to everyone.


I missed this post earlier. Fingers-crossed you're right that OOH capability may just be dormant and wrong about them waiting until 20.6.1 to unleash it!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sluciani said:


> I missed this post earlier. Fingers-crossed you're right that OOH capability may just be dormant and wrong about them waiting until 20.6.1 to unleash it!


It doesn't look good.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

JoeKustra said:


> It doesn't look good.








Thanks for finding those release notes, tho!


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I appreciate TiVo posting release notes online--too few companies do that. Looks like there's been further effort to stabilize the goofy Netflix app. I'll cross my fingers .


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

I just force downloaded 20.6.1 and for me OOH streaming is not working on iOS devices (Iphone 6 and Ipad Air 2). If I try to stream a recorded show to the Ios device using LTE, the Watch on Ipad (or Iphone) button is greyed out and if I press on it i get the following pop-up message--

"Streaming not Supported. The version of software on this streaming device does not support out-of-home streaming"

----------

I made sure I shut down the apps and then re-opened them, went into settings and re-ran the setup procedure in each app. Now when I try to watch on LTE I get this message:

"DVR Unable to Stream. Your TiVo DVR does not support out-of-home streaming."


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Robbo1 said:


> Does premium sideloading work on the Bolt now?


Even though the release notes say this should work now, I am still getting the following error on both my iPhone and iPad:

"Problem Downloading. Unable to download [show name]. Please try again. Error T{0x104]."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Robbo1 said:


> Even though the release notes say this should work now, I am still getting the following error on both my iPhone and iPad:
> 
> "Problem Downloading. Unable to download [show name]. Please try again. Error T{0x104]."


Did you run setup on your stream again in the mobile app?


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

rainwater said:


> Did you run setup on your stream again in the mobile app?


I deleted the app completely from my iPhone and reinstalled it. I had to re-log into the app and also run setup. Still won't download premium content.


----------



## nlrich (Aug 7, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Fios OOH works from the phone app enabling the OOH. I didn't do anything on the home side or firewall. But you have to do it in your LAN first.


Same setup as you, but still not working for me.


----------



## cwicomputers (Jan 9, 2016)

same here


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

nlrich said:


> Same setup as you, but still not working for me.


OOH streaming isn't enabled yet. Hopefully they can enable it without a software update or it may be another few months before we see OOH streaming.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rainwater said:


> OOH streaming isn't enabled yet. Hopefully they can enable it without a software update or it may be another few months before we see OOH streaming.


Ya allot of times for major things like OOH streaming they don't "flip the switch" until all the units have been updated.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Even though fixing Netflix was mentioned in the release notes, it continues to be somewhat flaky. While trying to use it last night, it repeatedly stopped with a "can't play this title right now" error,forcing me to use another device to finish. I'm running the new release with only the 2160 res output formats enabled.


----------



## Robbo1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Has anyone actually gotten premium downloading to work on the Bolt? Release notes says this now works with 20.6.1, but I can't get it to work (get error T[0x104] ).

I just spent over an hour with Tivo tech support doing such worthwhile activities as rebooting my modem and router.

I can stream both premium and basic content and download basic content no problem.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Robbo1 said:


> Has anyone actually gotten premium downloading to work on the Bolt? Release notes says this now works with 20.6.1, but I can't get it to work (get error T[0x104] ).


Just tried downloading a recorded snippet of _Godzilla_, airing on STZENHD, and got the same error. I was using the iOS app.


----------



## wgameplaya (May 5, 2016)

rainwater said:


> OOH streaming isn't enabled yet. Hopefully they can enable it without a software update or it may be another few months before we see OOH streaming.


It's not enabled in the ios app side - looks like they will need to release an app update to the store. It's possible that update is already ready to go- they just may be slowly rolling things out.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

wgameplaya said:


> It's not enabled in the ios app side - looks like they will need to release an app update to the store. It's possible that update is already ready to go- they just may be slowly rolling things out.


 There's no reference at all to the feature in the 20.6.1 release notes and the iOS app already supports OOH for the Stream and Roamio, so I'm not holding my breath.

That said, fingers-crossed you're right!


----------

